
WSJ: 'Quit Chrome. Safari and Edge are just better browsers' - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/07/12/2141207/wsj-quit-chrome-safari-and-edge-are-just-better-browsers
======
notavalleyman
This link hijacked my back button on Android Firefox.

~~~
antipaul
Same on iOS safari. Had to hold back button and select a few pages back...

~~~
mmgutz
I never once thought of doing that. I always restart the browser. Thanks for
the tip.

------
logicalmonster
I find Chrome infinitely more pleasant to develop in: those developer tools
just rock. As a user though, Safari just feels smoother, seems to render pages
better, and feels more native. If it had webm support it would be close to
perfect for me.

~~~
sgt
I started using the developer tools in Safari a year ago or so and found that
it pretty much allows you to do everything Chrome does. It's just about
getting used to it looking a bit different.

~~~
ch_sm
I’m only using Chrome for development because of the zoomable flame-graph in
the "Performance" Tab. It’s a fantastic profiling tool. Also, it’s nice that
they allow plugins for DevTools (e. g. the React one). If Safari had those two
features, I wouldn’t touch Chrome anymore.

------
yadco
Edge is based on Chromium

~~~
untog
But as the article points out, it's faster.

IMO the case for Edge over Chrome isn't that convincing, but the Safari one
is. If it had container tabs like Firefox (which has become a must for me) I'd
switch in a heartbeat.

~~~
simongr3dal
Safari doesn't have container tabs, but the Intelligent Tracking Prevention is
supposed to achieve some of the same goals (but much more opaquely unless
you're familiar with it's mechanisms)

You could try to read up on wether it satisfies your requirements:
[https://webkit.org/blog/category/privacy/](https://webkit.org/blog/category/privacy/)

------
exabrial
Safari doesn't have U2F/FIDO support, automatic non-starter.

~~~
nojito
Safari 13 does and the tech preview does

[https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/releas...](https://developer.apple.com/safari/technology-
preview/release-notes/)

~~~
wlesieutre
Mobile Safari included

[https://www.macrumors.com/2019/11/12/ios-13-3-fido2-security...](https://www.macrumors.com/2019/11/12/ios-13-3-fido2-security-
key-support-safari/)

~~~
exabrial
Hell yes! I'm switching as soon as this goes GA!

